# [xorg] Problème CPU 100% AMD64, nvidia et 4 Go RAM [Résolu]

## Fenril

Bonjour,

J'ai eu une mauvaise surprise, après avoir installé xfce 4.6, je teste, startxfce4, le logo "nvidia" met un bon temps avant de s'afficher, puis apparaît xfce4, très lentement, puis parfois il ne s'affiche pas complètement (manque à l'affichage quelques boutons ou icônes) et ensuite l'interface ne répond plus, la flèche de la souris bouge mais cliquer sur une icône ou un bouton ne fait rien. Le clavier ne répond plus, obligé de faire un hard reset. Je regarde dans Xorg.log, voici le message d'erreur qui s'affiche (je ne met que la partie où le message d'erreur commence à s'afficher) :

```
10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so(_nv000939X+0xf4) [0x7f91c793f1b4]

11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0x7f91c7b82eb7]

12: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0x7f91c7b9d86c]

13: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0x7f91c7b97138]

14: X [0x51e11e]

15: X(ValidateGC+0x24) [0x455cf4]

16: X(ProcPolyFillRectangle+0x95) [0x445e85]

17: X(Dispatch+0x334) [0x448ab4]

18: X(main+0x415) [0x430735]

19: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x7f91c9e1d5e4]

20: X [0x42fb39]

[mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

[mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

[mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

[mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

[mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.

[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.

[mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
```

Ce message apparaît dans mon log indéfiniment. Pas d'autres erreurs à part un "(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 7, 0x8000, 0x0000003c, 0x0000003c)" qui apparaît parfois.

Voici mon xorg.conf :

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoftmult"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Hyundai ImageQuest Q995"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 96.0

    VertRefresh 50-125

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia GeForce 6600GT 256 Mb AGP8X"

    Driver      "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia GeForce 6600GT AGP8X"

    Monitor     "Hyundai ImageQuest Q995"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x960" "1152x864"  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Je précise, j'ai une une GeForce 6600 Gt et j'ai installé les derniers drivers nvidia. Ma config est la suivante : Athlon64 X2 4200+, nForce3, 4 Go de RAM, avec Gentoo AMD64.

Une idée sur ce problème ?Last edited by Fenril on Mon Jul 06, 2009 11:28 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## rg421

Salut,

Je me souviens avoir eu le même problème il fut un temps  :Confused:  : c'était la ligne videoram qui n'était pas supporté (conf amd64 4400+, 7900GT). Tu peux toujours essayer de la commenter pour voir si ça change quelque chose...

Par ailleurs, ton identifier de la section Device n'est pas le Device utilisé dans la section screen: un ratage de copié-collé ? En dernier recours, la ligne Identifier est obligatoire dans la section ServerLayout (et ne me demande pas pourquoi).  :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon, le reste se trouve ici ou là

mes 2cts.

----------

## Fenril

Merci de ton aide.

Effectivement, il y a eu ratage copier/coller  :Rolling Eyes:  sans conséquence sur l'explication du problème.

J'ai commenté l'option VideoRam, le message redondant a disparu, mais il y a toujours ce "figeage" (et donc probablement une utilisation intensive du CPU, mais pas moyen d'en être sûr).

Je poste d'autre messages d'erreurs (en dehors des polices manquantes  :Very Happy:  ) qui pourrait expliquer mon problème :

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000500, 0x00000500)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x0000485c, 0x0000485c)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x00004988, 0x00004988)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x00009710, 0x00009710)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x0000b5e0, 0x0000b5e0)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000040, 0x00000040)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0, 6, 0x8000, 0x00000074, 0x00000074)
```

J'ai regardé les rapports de bug que tu as posté, ils parlent d'un problème AGP. Je vais tenté le "NvAGP", que je n'ai pas activé. Autres recherches, il semblerait que les derniers nvidia drivers soient buggués http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125824 (c'est décidément pas la première fois que ça m'arrive, en plus d'être proprio ils sont buggués...). Je tenterai avec un package.mask.

Autre origine, plus plausible récupéré de la doc :

```
Note : Sur les AMD64, la configuration de l'AGPGART est contrôlée par le IOMMU.

Important : Pour les processeurs x86 et AMD64, il y a conflit entre le pilote interne du noyau et le pilote binaire fourni par nVidia. Si vous compilez votre noyau pour ces processeurs, il faut retirer complètement le support pour le pilote interne :

Exemple de code 3.4 : Retirer le pilote interne

Device Drivers --->

Graphics Support --->

<*> Support for frame buffer devices --->

```

----------

## Fenril

Bon, j'ai testé le NvAGP, méchant plantage en écran noir  :Confused: 

Je désespère, je n'ai pas de piste pour régler le problème...  :Sad: 

----------

## rg421

Tu n'as pas une deuxième bécane pour un essai en ssh sur le coupable ?

Sinon, tu peux essayer aussi de dégager xdm pour démarrer en console et ensuite tu essayes un truc du genre

```
$ echo 'sleep 5; ps auxww >> log; sleep 2; ps auxww >> log; set $(ps aux | grep "[/]usr/bin/X"); kill SIGKILL $2' > faitlog

$ chmod +x faitlog

$ sudo ./faitlog &

$ startx
```

Ça te fera un joli fichier log avec 2x une sortie de ps. Si tu trouve pas ce qui te bouffe ton cpu avec ça...

----------

## Fenril

Je ne dispose pas de seconde bécane qui pourrait dépanner...

J'ai tenté d'activer/désactiver certaines options de config du noyau qui me paraissaient suspicieuses puis de le recompiler, sans succès... Je désespère...

Le problème ne vient-il pas des 4 Go de RAM ?

Edit : bon, j'arrive à lancer xfce4, mais c'est extreêêêêêêmement lent, j'ai fait un top dans un terminal, résultat, c'est X qui bouffe le CPU à 100%, pas d'autres précisions.

----------

## Fenril

Arf, finalement résolu... Le problème, c'était bien les drivers 180.xx, j'ai masqué cette version, je suis en 173.xx... Comme quoi ma première intuition était la bonne, merci nVidia...

Avis aux amateurs, je récapitule :

- Si vous êtes en Gentoo AMD64 avec au moins 4 Go de RAM

- Si vous avez une GeForce 6600GT en AGP

 ===> EVITEZ LES 180.xx !!!!! (et forcez-vous de sourire aux monsieurs de nvidia, je sais c'est dur)

Topic en résolu.

----------

